# ESPN.com Scoreboards



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

When I visit the ESPN College and NFL Scoreboard pages, I only get to see them in their pre-kickoff form, with no score information. Is that my problem for not being a subscriber, or maybe for not having the right "cookie" settings" ?

http://scores.espn.go.com/nfl/scoreboard

http://scores.espn.go.com/college-football/scoreboard


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

You should be able to view current scores without being an "ESPN lnsider" subscriber. There must be something blocking it, like cookie setting or maybe a pop up blocker. Have you tried any oother sites like this CBS site?

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

The CBS site works fine. One other problem I've had with ESPN.com for a month now is that on most pages, I am blocked from viewing the video. The screen displays an exclamation point and beneath it, it says "Sorry. Not authorized." But I had been able to view updated Scoreboard pages even when my videos were blocked.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

...


AntAltMike said:


> The CBS site works fine. One other problem I've had with ESPN.com for a month now is that on most pages, I am blocked from viewing the video. The screen displays an exclamation point and beneath it, it says "Sorry. Not authorized." But I had been able to view updated Scoreboard pages even when my videos were blocked.


I just noticed that I can view all of the videos when I access them through Internet Explorer, whereas I still see the "Not authorized" warning when I try to access them through my AOL 9.6 browser.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

AOL?? Really?


----------

